# iJust S Tank



## Lloydb (23/5/17)

Heya everybody.

I have an iJust S and just want to know if I could use an rta on it and which ones will give me better flavour and smoke compared to the standard tank. 

Thank you in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay (24/5/17)

I've had an Ijust S as well, as far as RTA I would suggest The Troll RTA which is also 24mm. Taste is better than most sub ohm tanks in my opinion. It's easy to build on. Has a 5ml tank. It's a bit heavier on juice than the Ijust tank. If you don't build too low the battery should last you the whole day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lloydb (24/5/17)

CeeJay said:


> I've had an Ijust S as well, as far as RTA I would suggest The Troll RTA which is also 24mm. Taste is better than most sub ohm tanks in my opinion. It's easy to build on. Has a 5ml tank. It's a bit heavier on juice than the Ijust tank. If you don't build too low the battery should last you the whole day.


Thank you buddy 

I am going to research that tank now. I know the iJust outputs like 50w, is that enough to use a tank that can support dual or two wicks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

